# Recommended microscope for doing your own fecals?



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi guys, I know many here do their own fecal exams for their goats. I would like to learn to do so, but I do not have a microscope yet. Does anyone with this experience have any recommendations about what to buy and where or what to look for in one I'm buying?

Thanks.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm not sure.... but I would like to learn too!


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

I purchased the one like suggested on FiasCO Farm website...(go into the goat part of the site and search "doing your own fecals") I am still learning what to look for but they have a great page dedicated to doing your own fecals that I think you will like...I did


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks apache, that is a very informative page they have on doing your own fecals as fiasco website.

I'm considering this relatively inexpensive microscope from amazon which is very similar to the one they recommend...

http://www.amazon.com/Scientific-First- ... 57&sr=8-14


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I got an old, very simple 100x-200x-300x microscope off ebay for :shocked: less than $10 including shipping. It works great! I use only the 100x power.
Of course it doesn't have any fancy helpful features, but I won't spend $90 more to increase efficiency by 3%. I love it! Highly recommended!


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I have the My First Lab suggested by fias co farm and love it! Don't forget to buy slides and slip covers when you get it because none come with it.Also test tubes.I got all mine off Amazon.I use our microscope for homeschooling to so needed something sturdy.This to me is the best for your money.Made very durable


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi Milkmaid... thats what I was curious about... whether the cheaper "toy" microscopes would serve the purpose and if I'd be able to see the things I need to see, at least until I can afford a nicer one like those others are recommending... what brand is the one you bought?


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Stellar brand. It's old, made mostly of metal. Yes, I can see the eggs very well. It doesn't have a built in light, just a mirror, so I use a little flashlight.

This isn't Stellar brand, but it is very similar.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-TOWER-M ... 5ae33422ba


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

I just bought one of those $80 microscopes from Amazon 2 weeks ago and I hated it. The optics were really low quality and there's no mechanical stage. I sent it back and bought one on craiglsist for $150. It's a 50 year old scope from the OSU zoology lab, has a mechanical stage, an oil immersion lens and a very nice wooden case. I'm having so much fun looking at poop! IMO the mechanical stage is a must if you want to do a good job scanning the slide for cell counts and such, especially at 100X and 400X. For the money I think the older ones are a much better deal.


----------

